
‘Bitcoin is my potential pension’: What’s driving people in Kentucky to join - fishcolorbrick
https://www.washingtonpost.com/business/economy/bitcoin-is-my-potential-pension-what-is-driving-people-in-kentucky-to-join-the-craze/2018/02/03/aaaea3be-05dc-11e8-b48c-b07fea957bd5_story.html?utm_term=.c339aa0ea6b1
======
dokein
Unfortunately people like Knight investing in December was probably the best
indicator of a bubble. I distinctly remember seeing my Uber driver pull up
gdax in the car and I sold the very next day -- not quite at the high, but
still at a reasonable price relative to my purchase price.

The other part that was sad is that he has active student loans, presumably
with an interest rate, but it is only with the prospect of cryptocurrency that
he started trying to prepare meals and put money aside. This may sound
heartless, but I grew up partially in a Third World country and can't help but
feel that many Americans' financial situations are self-imposed. Wants become
needs, and luxuries become necessities.

~~~
lazyant
I think Warren Buffet (?) said almost exactly the same thing, if your taxi
driver is talking about some investment, it made the public perception and
it's too late now.

